# Hard Dodger for Pearson 30



## Fritjohf (Sep 24, 2001)

I am designing and fabricating a hard dodger for my Pearson 30 #104 MaggieJ.

Because my P30 has no sea hood, I am making one from 1/8" 5086 aluminum plate with a 3/16" 6061-T6 cover plate attached with flathead fasteners.

A safety plate windshield goes on next. Then a cover.

Apparently I can't post photos.


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

Given how low the boom is on a P30, how does that work?

Jim


----------



## SVCarolena (Oct 5, 2007)

That sounds really heavy. Why did you decide on aluminum and stainless as opposed to fiberglass?


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

I think this is a very bad idea and I shudder to even try to imagine the outcome.

You have a pretty little boat now why muck it up. For the money you will spend on that hard dodger you could by a really fancy set of foul weather gear.


----------



## junkrig (Jun 3, 2011)

Those who know who bobperry is hesitate to ignore his advice.


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

junkrig said:


> Those who know who bobperry is hesitate to ignore his advice.


There is that 

But... even when _seated_ in Abracadabra you're well-advised to keep the boom, and what it's likely to do, in mind at all times--it's that low. (Thinking...) There may be... 18 inches? between cabin-top and boom? Maybe not even that much. On many boats, when I crew on a race and I'm playing rail meat: On a tack I just roll under the boom at the right time to get to the other side of the boat. (Note to those inclined to try this: Timing is critical. Ask me how I know .) I don't think you can do that on Abracadabra.

So where's the room, much less the need, for a dodger? Unless you raise the boom, which would play hell with the sail plan.

She's his boat, but I'm not gettin' it.

Jim


----------



## nickmerc (Nov 2, 2008)

I absolutely agree. A dodger, hard or soft, will just get in the way. The cabin is high enough that it does a pretty good job on it's own.


----------

